# Lainie & Tara rest in peace



## Hayley337 (Dec 4, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















































Lainie - American bulldog
Tara - White staff

To my angels in heaven
i miss you both so much, thank you for all the memories i will never forget them, and never forget either of you.
the house seems so empty without you getting under my feet!
my life seems so empty with out you
i miss being greeted as i walk through the front door, you both jumping up at me (and usually knock me to the floor!)
I am so jealous of the angels in heaven that have your company now
and i cant wait to see you both again

you were the best dogs that anyone could ask for and i love you more than you could possibly imagine

Rest in peace my babies you better be waiting for me when i get up there


----------



## fluid (Nov 26, 2012)

Just lovely looking dogs, its very tough and painfull when we lose them, either at a young age or they lead their full lives, somtimes they do not get past puppy stage.
Iv'e had 7 dogs in my 50 yr life some died of old age some to soon, 2 are still with me.
we cannot stop old age or sickness or accidents, just like people, but what we can do is give your dog the best life and love you can.

Its very clear you did that, and that love they felt is still with them, so rest in peace lanie & Tara


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

nice looking dogs love the pics,especially of the seesaw.
looks like very loved dogs
RIP Lainie & Tara


----------



## Hayley337 (Dec 4, 2012)

thank you for that kind comment  i just hope it gets easier as time passes, right now it feels like the end of my life


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
I have just read some of your thread on the Dog chat. I am sorry I never read it all it is just so sad and up setting.
My heart really goes out to you.
Maybe talking to a professional bereavement person who deals with the loss of pets might be able to help you. 


R.I.P Lainie and Tara may you run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## Hayley337 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks Jill, and its ok i dont blame you for not reading it all its such a tragic thing that has happened. i think i will definitely need to talk to someone about it as i am having trouble finding clousure on the situation because it was such a freak accident. i would like to know where exactly i went wrong and how to avoid it ever happening again. Thank you for your kindness x


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

They look like lovely dogs. They will be peaceful where they are i am sure. 
The grief of loosing a pet can be very hard, and to loose 2 at the same time must be even harder, but it does ease with a bit of time.
I am sure where ever they go when there gone it is a happy place.


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

Heh Hayley,

My thoughts are with you. My heart aches for you. 

Hope your babies are keeping my lad company at the bridge. like you say....they best be waiting....


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hayley337 said:


> Thanks Jill, and its ok i dont blame you for not reading it all its such a tragic thing that has happened. i think i will definitely need to talk to someone about it as i am having trouble finding clousure on the situation because it was such a freak accident. i would like to know where exactly i went wrong and how to avoid it ever happening again. Thank you for your kindness x


So sorry for your loss, Beautiful Girls and must be so hard for you especially losing them in such circumstances.

The Blue cross and society of Companion animal studies run a pet bereavement support service. They offer confidential support understanding and information for pet owneres who are grieving the loss of a pet.
The support line No is 0800 096 6606 E Mail [email protected]
You can also create a memorial at Blue Cross- Animal Charity they may be able to help.

Lainie and Tara, may your spirits run forever free in sunshine.


----------



## Hayley337 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone  xx

just thought they desereved a post like this as my first thread on here didnt paint a very good picture of them, and they deserve all the credit possible because they were both truely amazing dogs.


----------



## MrsLen (Sep 3, 2012)

Gorgeous dogs. May they both rest in peace.


----------



## Hayley337 (Dec 4, 2012)

MrsLen said:


> Gorgeous dogs. May they both rest in peace.


Thank you  x


----------



## Hayley337 (Dec 4, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> So sorry for your loss, Beautiful Girls and must be so hard for you especially losing them in such circumstances.
> 
> The Blue cross and society of Companion animal studies run a pet bereavement support service. They offer confidential support understanding and information for pet owneres who are grieving the loss of a pet.
> The support line No is 0800 096 6606 E Mail [email protected]
> ...


thank you so much for the email address!! i got into contact with a behaviourist today it was very helpful and made me feel a lot better about everything xx


----------

